# Homing racer found and now caged



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Bird has been with us for a week now. Finally caged it this afternoon. Called in it's tag and was giving a name in Iowa. Nice man returned our call but...... not his bird. We are in Cleveland Ohio - What now? Tag IF FOYS 2013 9670. There is also a white band on the other leg that does not seem to have any letters or distinguished marking.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

I have read that sometimes, the bird just needs to rest and eat and then can go on his way again to his loft. This might be the case. 

or, have you considered getting into pigeons?
good luck!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please do not release it. That is a young bird. Here is the website:


http://www.ifpigeon.com/


The bird belongs to: 

Foy's Pigeon Supplies
Jerry Gagne
3185 Bennets Run Rd.
Beaver Falls, PA.
15010
724-843-6889

*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Another source to find the owner. It is a young bird, and is probably lost and confused. Older birds can be re-released after making healthy. Young birds will usually stay lost. Just my opinion. http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

*Bird caged and I am feeling lost*

Spoke with FOYS and they are telling me again that this bird belongs in Iowa. They said this man has tags starting at 9600 - 10101. Spoke to this man in Iowa last night and he said his tags range from 10101 - 10200. He said - She said! I guess I need to find someone to adopt Sir Reginald Von Barlesbey. Ideas here?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have a good friend that lives outside of CLE. I will check with him. He will know a young person starting out or some way of helping. I will answer back when I hear. You can give the bird some bird seed and water to keep it healthy in the meanwhile. You are doing a good thing. PS Love the name!!


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bad advice from me*

Sorry about the bad advice! That is why I am a squab!

I'm so glad you are caring for him, and it is a great name!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can also post in our adoption forum if that doesn't work out.*


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

*Image*

Thanks! Would I find the adoption info on the ifpigeon site?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bonniesharp said:


> Thanks! Would I find the adoption info on the ifpigeon site?


*Right here on our forum, just click on "NEW THREAD" :http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/

*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

OK, I spoke with my bird buddy in CLE. He would be happy to help you. I have known him for several years and is very trustworthy. He is not computer orientated. If I can get your name and #, He will call you. Rather than spread it all over this site, you can email me at [email protected] , Jim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonjim said:


> OK, I spoke with my bird buddy in CLE. He would be happy to help you. I have known him for several years and is very trustworthy. He is not computer orientated. If I can get your name and #, He will call you. Rather than spread it all over this site, you can email me at [email protected] , Jim


*You can also send each other a private message here.*


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would recommend taking it out of the cage with that squirrel thing, The water is a bit dirty and there is a lot of seed around. It would do better in a modified box or something than in there with that little rodent type thing.


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Water and cleanliness has greatly improved. I now have a water container he/she can not dance in. This picture was taken soon after the cage door was closed and the bird had stopped having a fit. I will try to update photo tomorrow. Lots of poop and mess was necessary to keep this racer safe.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sweet, the main thing is the water and not letting her bath but your onto that by the sounds of it, I am still not sure she is safe with that creature??? I have no idea about them.


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Big time okay with the "squire Coconut". Sir Reginald gives the Squire enough time to fill it's cheeks and poof - gone. Talked to a birder today that has German Shepard's. His birds walk all around the dogs. Only when they yell "Hawk" do the dogs go crazy. Any domestic animal respond to human (repetitive - trained) voice. Listen to me..... Ha Ha - thought Pigeons were flying rats two weeks ago and now I am a rah raher!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The chipmunk in the cage is very cute. I love them, but he is a rodent, and they do carry disease that can spread to a bird. Even their fleas can spread disease to the bird. Please bring the bird inside where he will be safe from rodents.Also, if a chipmunk can get in, then so can other rodents, and whether you see them or not, they are around. Please keep the bird away from them. Also, the chipmunk will keep filling his pouches and storing it, and coming back until there is no seed left.


----------



## Tarau (Sep 5, 2013)

*Help!*

Anyone that may know of a rescue in northeastern ohio, or someone that wants a pigeon, one found us over the weekend, contacted owner...bird had been sold to the amish. Anyway he won't leave!!! we can't keep him. Hatched in 2010, tame, white with black markings. We started feeding him and gave him a place to sleep. no wonder he won't leave!


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Sir reginald will be picked up tomorrow morning. We are doing the best we can living in the city. We have a 150lb puppy that would not like an intruder. Though Sir Reginald has only been captive for just over 24 hours.... he has been feeding with squire coconut since arrival 9 days ago. My bigger concern is the hawks and cats. I am doing the best I can to return it to it's owner. Please do not get annal on me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not anal at all. Just letting you know. If I had a bird in an unsafe situation that I could fix, then I would want to know. Some just do not want to hear anything, because then they may have to change something.


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Just have to say...... All of you crazy bird racers/tumblers have been incredible to my want for survival. I did not know a thing about what we use to call the flying rat. Our experience not feeding, feeding and capturing has been heart felt. Not feeding to force them to go home. Feeding because we learned that they only know human feed and we have a young one. Capturing them to keep them safe from the Hawks. To the now knowledge of race and tumble. The smarts and homing yet to be explained. You all have a fan for life! Your support and a whole lot of time on the net and on the phone have proven your dedication for these darn birds! As soon as Sir Reginald is safe in his/her new home..... I want to know more about what they have done for our wars... what they have and will do for our future. Incredible journey so far - I want more. Thanks to all - Awesome forum!!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

bonniesharp-
Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons! They have been kept by man over a long history and for many reasons. They have been bred to more extremes and for more uses than any other domestic bird. Pigeons are kept that are extremely fancy with fantails or beautiful colors or feathered feet or feathered hoods or curly feathers in all combinations. Dedicated people to many breeds. People have bred pigeons to be used as food (not discussed on these forums and I am not part of that anyway). People have birds they keep to watch fly.....highfliers that go way up........tipplers that can fly for hours and hours..........rollers and tumblers that do flips in the airs. Then, like your find, are the wonderful racing homers that will do anything to go home. These birds are regularly raced for miles......50....100......500 miles they find thier way home. These same birds are what were used in the war. They are tame, smart, personable. They form mated pairs like people and both parents take care of the young. They have senses and abilities we humans can only imagine!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You are doing well Bonniesharp. They poop in our lofts also!!If you try a diaper, well that would be a whole new post!! Hee! Hee!


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah - Sir Reginald was named properly - He is a he and not a she! A very nice bird man picked up Sir Reginald and he is probably in his loft as I type. He gave me a nice complement by standing on his perch one legged. It is going to be fun to find out where the owner is from. He has 60 2013 bird friends now. Heck - I have new friends now too. This has been a wonderful experience for us and our whole neighborhood. It was fun watching neighbors pointing to Sir Reginald on our roofs. Little kids on the sidewalk calling out his name. Do I sound sad??? Maybe a bit. I am thankful that so many people took interest and helped us take the proper steps. Cleaning the porch before work and thinking of how we are going to relocate Squire Coconut from his comfort zone just outside the front door. I will figure out how to close this post. Thank you All!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm glad you learned more about pigeons and that this proved to you to be a positive experience. Iit is always bittersweet to say good bye to a new friend.

Thank you for the update and don't be a stranger.*


----------



## bonniesharp (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG - having a problem closing this forum down. Our lost bird went elsewhere and I am still being motherly. Did I say thank you, thank you for all that supported a "just a bird" that entered our lives and expanded our horizon? All that supported me when others said do nothing? I am glad we did what we did! If you all do not mind I would like to take this link and send it off to others. Others that could be dumb founded and stupid as I was two weeks ago. Thoughts here?


----------

